# Importing



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

I have been wanting to import a GSD from United States of America to England is it really as hard as i think? Help :gsdbeggin:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not sure. I am in the process of importing a bitch from Germany to the US. It is driving me crazy, but only because I do not feel in control of the situation. This is my first import. So I will be interested in the responses.


----------

